# Any Nicolas Sparks Dear John Fans



## SkylarV217 (Oct 9, 2008)

I loved the book and was so excited at the choice of John For the movie Channing Tatum and excellent choice in my opinion. The problem is after seeing the casting  of Savannah i fear I don't even care to see the movie 
Amanda Seyfried ie Karen from mean girls... I'm so very disappointed. Any other thoughts ?


----------



## Amber*Christine (Nov 18, 2009)

The books ending made me ball my eyes out, and I'm not really the overly sensitive type. It was just soo sad and sweet. I hope the movie doesn't stray too much from the book. The book ended perfectly, even though it's not the ending you'd imagine it to have. But then again what Nicholas Sparks book has a happy ending? I'm really excited for the movie, I'm gonna make my boo go with me.  ha-ha I'll make it up to him tho. As for Amanda Seyfried, I think she'll do fine as Savannah, I'm not a big fan of hers personally, (isn't she a homewrecker?), but her acting seems to be good enough, and she does have a sweet look about her. And Channing?.. They did good, I mean YUM!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 14, 2009)

I love that book. I didnt like the notebook tho. Most of his books are great


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 15, 2009)

Amanda Seyfried, though i am not like a huge fan or anything, actually is a pretty good actor. she has been in a lot of different kind movies and roles.


----------



## bunee (Dec 16, 2009)

dear john had such an unexpected ending ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i didnt even know they were coming out with a movie ! im so excited !

i love nicolas spark and im not even into all the romantic, sweet, mushy stuff . i loveeeeee message in a bottle & bend in the road too ! oh ! and the wedding ! have you guys read the wedding ? its a story of the son in law of the couple from the notebook . augh . sooo good !! so much better than notebook too !


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 16, 2009)

i also love nicholas sparks, i got hooked with a walk to remember. i admit i saw the movie first but i like the book better.. the ending i thought was more emotional.


----------

